# Found a new pic....



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I thought U guys might want a good look...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wow i want that hood....

BAD


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

the bumper cover and fenders are one peice. wowow


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *the bumper cover and fenders are one peice. wowow *


Its just molded on together......But yeah it looks good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn i want that hood now.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

where did u find that pic? that car was parked in front of my store in Downey.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice work, other than the lower lip looking like it is taped on.
Oh, and the emblem plate should of been shaved.
The molding work does look nice though...
I would love to see some interior/system shots of it.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

any more pics? Sweet ride!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Eh, the front looks good but i don't know what to think of the two tone paint


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

WE WANT THE HOOD! 
WE WANT THE HOOD! 
WE WANT THE HOOD!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well....... i got the pid from a show coverage here

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/index.asp?section=dispatch&entryid=3443&page=1

Yeah the lower lip does look kinda funny and I actually like the two tone paint.....

Yes I WANT THE HOOD TOO!!!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hes got the canards going too...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/images/articles/3443/DSC04723.jpg

this look awfully familiar


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

THAT DOES LOOK FAMILIAR!!!!!! I WOULD WANT THAT hood also but it snows here in chicago so there is no point!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone know if those wind deflector things on the bumper actaully work? I assume they help keep the nose down at high speeds....I was considering putting on something like that....anyone with technically proof that they work?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *Anyone know if those wind deflector things on the bumper actaully work? I assume they help keep the nose down at high speeds....I was considering putting on something like that....anyone with technically proof that they work? *


is that what those things are for?? i thought that was jes a show peice only..


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

well YEA that's what they are for, but for that car its show piece, cuz carnards are for like cars with CRAZYYYYYY power!!! ga motor highly doubt it!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> * cuz carnards are for like cars with CRAZYYYYYY power!!! *


My GA got maaaaaaaaaaaaad power man....you didn't know?  By the way, I was in no way considering this because of everyday city driving (duh)....but I'm talking strictly about high speed 90 up mph. I mean since vehicles have a tendency to "float" at high speed.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *WE WANT THE HOOD!
> WE WANT THE HOOD!
> WE WANT THE HOOD! *


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

This is pretty much bad ass, but i can't tell if the center part was from a sunny or it was custom?!?!? But all in all " - " the wing, that looks pretty tight. I like the single color tails to. Not to shabby!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
That 200SX has a sentra center piece moulded in and just filled in the lights on the trunk panel leaving a trailer hitch light in its place.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo is'nt that the same thing that 1CLNB14 did but without the smoked tails which do look good-I must admit..

Those lights make me wanna get a set of clears and smoke em out....


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

WOW, I wish my car looked like that (and that I had the damn money to afford to make it look like that,  ).


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the wing makes that look silly. However the tails look amazing.

And the mint green sentra is too much for me. The 2 tone is a no no, the canards look rediculous on that car and I HATE that front bumper... if your gonna do the R33 do the one MP2050 has so you can use your own grill... it looks 1000000 times better.

However I do want that hood.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the Omega...Looks good on my car anyway....





























That style hood should be out in a few months from Stoopidparts


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YUP...thats hoods on my wish list and I actually like the Omega style too but I had a hook-up for the R33....so oh well


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN this car keeps popping up---heres another pic










I like the wide body work in the rear....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Oh and a Sentra....but nothing new-except for the color


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey heres something new.......


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
Forgot about this thread.

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, finally were getting somewhere at shows. All of these are nice cars, and I would love to have the money to look like any of them. I think that the two toned color one looks pretty sweet, except that the bottom does look taped on. The red and white one looks pretty dope, original to say the least. I think the rear of the white one looks ever better than the panel idea from 1CLNB14, although that would be a cheaper route, and easier, than really customizing the trunk door itself.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Wow, finally were getting somewhere at shows. All of these are nice cars, and I would love to have the money to look like any of them. I think that the two toned color one looks pretty sweet, except that the bottom does look taped on. The red and white one looks pretty dope, original to say the least. I think the rear of the white one looks ever better than the panel idea from 1CLNB14, although that would be a cheaper route, and easier, than really customizing the trunk door itself. *


 well, there is still alot of work with 1CLN's bar. I just got it in and it is going to take a little modification to the trunk to get the bar on. I wish I had it on my car now, but I had to send it back to ScorhN for a few patches.


----------

